# New fangled workbench



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is a link to a video of this work bench.
New-Fangled Workbench, Revisited - Fine Woodworking Video

Has anyone built this bench or seen one that has been built?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Great video. I need to build a bench--but somehow every design i've seen looks like overkill or not enough for what i do. The New-Fangled Workbench might fit my personality. Thanks.
earl


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

New fangled seems an understatement, haha that thing is loaded.

My taste lies elsewhere with a roubo style but little smaller bench for a 2-car garage.


----------



## BobcatBob (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks like a neat idea and is easily adaptable to changing the size. Have to think about how it would fit in my workshop


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought the plans and am working on my design. The 1/2 pipe clamps are to small I would go with 3/4 pipe. At Harvard freight price basically the same for 1/2 or 3/4. The other consideration the length of the bench between 5 to 8 ft. Thanks for your comments. Now all I need is some warm weather to be able to get started.


----------



## TallFred (Jan 31, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Great video. I need to build a bench--but somehow every design i've seen looks like overkill or not enough for what i do. The New-Fangled Workbench might fit my personality. Thanks.
> earl


Very nice workbench. As you said most work bench designs that I have seen are overkill for what I would use it for.

Fred R


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

*A recommendation I would make...*

*This style of workbench has lots of merit!* I think I would make each of the two lengthwise pipes become two clamps - one on each end, for greater flexibility; because on pipe clamps the pipe isn't moving. With oppositely facing (pipe clamp, movable) collars, it could also serve as a spreader. This kind of clamp will best work like he had it in the video - where someone has room to work on all four edges. IMHO, an adjustment to methodology of support for the removable inserts is required; because without a continuous "edge ledge" - there will be uplift of the (insert's) edge opposite where downward pressure is applied. In the video, I gathered that his inserts are only supported by the longitudinal pipes.
[...and a nebulous point also, there is a mathematical progression which enables sums to be achieved of any length in multiples of the smallest (part) increment. In this case one could determine the amount of stop-block movement possible (= approximate length of pipe clamp spindle threads) and use that as the basic increment.]
Here's an example of this progression. Let's use an even integer by saying that the grip range of each end spindle is 2". Make interior filler parts of numbers doubled from 2"... First piece would be 2", next would be 4" (double 2"), next would be 8" (double 4"), next would be 16" (double 8"), next would be 32" (double 16"), etc. With parts in this list of lengths, one can create an opening of any length between 2" and [max], in 2" multiples.
Please do not take my comments as criticism! These are only suggestions I would make to better fit my needs. Inventing and/or improving products is what I do to make my living. _The bench - exactly as on his video will work perfectly fine._


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm open to any suggestions just in the planning stage.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

That's cool Otis--2" would probably be close enough to work with, and the sum of doubles to 32" is 62" (2+4+8+16+32=62), so adding another 32 and a 2 would get one to 96". Or, if i was doing a 96" bench with a 4" rim (needing 88" of insert) i could add some other combination. 

I also like the idea of adding a second set of pipe hardware at the end--offers great flexibility and only sacrifices the thickness of the fixture butted against itself.

Roofner--was the download worth the $13 or now that you've seen the plan would you have been able to figure it out?

earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i came really close to building that, but ended up with a more standard jointer's type of bench for now, primarily because of time, money and space constraints.

i plan to make something inspired by that in the summer or fall, after things settle down a little at home (my wife's father has been ill) and i have had a chance to clear out the garage more and save up a few dollars.


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't do a lot of hand planing, but that is the most interesting project that I have seen in quite some time. Of course, as was demonstrated, many sorts of tasks can be accomplished with this bench. Think I'll buy the plans and perhaps make one. If I only used a few of the features on a regular basis, it's nice to have the versatility. I use an assembly table all the time. My workbench now is basically a place to put stuff to get out of the way and to pound on!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> i came really close to building that, but ended up with a more standard jointer's type of bench for now, primarily because of time, money and space constraints.
> 
> i plan to make something inspired by that in the summer or fall, after things settle down a little at home (my wife's father has been ill) and i have had a chance to clear out the garage more and save up a few dollars.


Sorry to hear about your FIL Chris. 

Last fall i built a solid base on which i mounted a pair of old waterbed bases (stacked, 2 drawers each, too good to burn). Assembled of 4 x 4's and on locking casters. I left about 4" on each end open with the intent of building above it. So...adding the trestle would be pretty easy, and since the height of my new TS is the same as my RAS, building to that height would be beneficial. 

In December i scored about 25 pipe clamps in an industrial auction (about $170 as i recall, delivered free by the son of a co-worker who goes to university and lives 4 miles from the auction!!), a few of them in the 8' range, so i've got the pipe and appliances. I think there's enough framing lumber in the shop, so it's a matter of picking up material for the top. I'll most likely buy the plans so i can start to adapt to what i have....

earl


----------



## CaptainHook (Jan 30, 2013)

I like that. My garaage is my workshop - wife's car may need to go.
Has anyone built this bench?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

dang. the more i look at it, and think about the design, the more i realize it is about the most flexible bench i have ever seen.

i am definately going to build one. i have a sketchup model of it i have been working on. i'd be happy to share it when i am done


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am with you Chris it is an inspiring design and working on building one also. I almost never build anything to print but will change and one thing I will change is 1/2 clamps will be 3/4


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

roofner said:


> I am with you Chris it is an inspiring design and working on building one also. I almost never build anything to print but will change and one thing I will change is 1/2 clamps will be 3/4


i even just put my current bench that i recently finished up on craigslist to make money and room for one


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Now THAT is commitment!! Document it Chris, i need all the help i can get.
earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I will document it, thanks.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I plan on getting the lumber to start building the bench tomorrow. Home depot has the douglas fir. I think it will work better than white pine.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i will be using douglas fir too.

you will probably finish yours before i do. i hope you do a build thread.

please take lots of pics and be prepared to answer lots of questions ...


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I did purchase the lumber to build the legs. I'm not changing the legs at all so that part will be straight forward. Still temperature only in the 30 ties here can't get motivated to work in my unheated shop .


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

cool. are you starting a build thread, or will you just continue to update this one?


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Did either of you purchase the digital plans or are you using the video as a guide? I'm thinking this may be a good time to spend the $13.

Also, there's a post on our local CL from a guy who has sections of of T and G oak flooring listed at $2.50/linear foot. They are 11 1/2" wide and up to 8' long, 1 3/4" thick, face glued--almost looks like fabricated gym floor or dance floor sections. Really look like they would make good table top, maybe an 8' front and rear with the tongues toward the center to serve as rests for the center section?? Hate to spend $40 to $60 for a top, but if they're as flat as the picture looks...might be a great investment in time savings.

Thanks,
earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i did NOT purchase the plans. i found a sketchup model that gave me my starting point.

dang ... 11 1/2" wide. you would only need one 8' piece of that for the back, the front is only 3 1/2" wide

but that gives me an idea how to put mine together. if i make make grooves in the 2x3s and use biscuits, that would help keep them lined up for the glue up


----------



## Mapzman (Nov 26, 2012)

*Wow that is a big work bench*

Nice bench.. it would take over my shop. My work bench is just 27X60. No wells
just a 65 year old vise with a bunch of dog holes.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I did start the build process today, I cut the legs to rough length.
I cut everything an inch oversize and hopefully tomorrow I can rip everything to proper width and final length.
Some have asked me if the plans are worth buying, and I'd say for myself yes. Just because it gives me a starting point, and I'm not very good at sketch up.
However, I am disappointed in the amount of detail included. For example, none of the holes in the well are marked on the end pieces. However, since I'm not using half inch pipe clamps, but three-quarter inch pipe clamps it would not have been correct anyway. 
None of the lag bolt holes are marked either.
I do have a question for you. The back benchtop is made up five 2 x 3's spaced across the 8 foot length. These attach to the underside of the center pipe well and then and then the actual benchtop lays on top of the five 2 x 3's and is flush with the top of the center pipe well. What I'd like to do is make my pipe well 3 3/4 instead of the 3 inch in the plans because I'm using three-quarter inch pipe clamps and the take-up the three-quarter inch gap at the top I would overlay three-quarter inch MDF. The MDF could then be replaced when it got beat up. I will start a build separate after I have built some assemblies with pictures.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

roofner said:


> I did start the build process today, I cut the legs to rough length.
> I cut everything an inch oversize and hopefully tomorrow I can rip everything to proper width and final length.
> Some have asked me if the plans are worth buying, and I'd say for myself yes. Just because it gives me a starting point, and I'm not very good at sketch up.
> However, I am disappointed in the amount of detail included. For example, none of the holes in the well are marked on the end pieces. However, since I'm not using half inch pipe clamps, but three-quarter inch pipe clamps it would not have been correct anyway.
> ...


I guess you are referring to these support assemblies?

I think the well is typically a 2x4, so it is 3 1/2" wide. The top is 1 1/2" thick, so the upper support piece under the top would have to be 2". If you increase the well by 1/4" to 3 3/4", the you would also increase that upper support piece by 1/4" to 2 1/2".

If I were doing what you are doing there (using 3/4" pipe), I'd make the well 4", so the support could be a standard 2x3. That would also give to top more support across its length.

I am going to use the Jorgenson 1/2" pipe clamps. I looked at HF and Lowes, and didn't like their pipe clamps. Those 1/2" pipes are so beefy already, that IMO, they are plenty strong enough. I'm sure you know this, but the 1/2" pipe has a 3/4" outer diameter, so the walls of the pipe are 1/8" thick.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mapzman said:


> Nice bench.. it would take over my shop. My work bench is just 27X60. No wells
> just a 65 year old vise with a bunch of dog holes.


That's a close description, but i'm only 57, and it's spelled VICE...oh, you're talking about your workbench. Never mind. 

Couldn't resist!!

earl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice job on sketchup , I haven't got the hang of it yet. I'll pocket hole my top should keep it aligned.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Gary--i ended up buying the plan about 10 minutes after i posted my inquiry about their worth. I agree with you on both counts--not much specific measurement and a very valuable starting point for me. I spent about 4 hours on Sunday with lesson 1 of the bedside table tutorial for Sketchup and only got the 4 legs drawn.

I've not looked at the Sketchup of the NFWB yet. But i'm comfortable with taking the PDF version and making some notes on that for measurements. I'll be using 3/4" pipe clamps because that's what i have--about 18 from an auction, and 2 have broken screw ends so they're perfect for the verticals. 

Hope to get started this coming weekend if the weather stays in the 30's. I've got a little 8/4 ash, but it's about too nice for a bench--at least this one. So...i'll likely try to find some decent 2x stock. Hard to come by here. I might have a chance at some oak flooring sections cheap, but the 150 mile round trip to get them would eliminate the "cheap" part for what little i need. 
earl

earl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Earl I look at the sketchup that came with the plans did seem to have any detail at all. Actually using orbit and move it would let me isolate and look at the components and do ruff measurements. The last part was added after the first post through edit feature here at this site. The sketchup is read only so you can't edit.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

All the detail you need is there. Use the tape tool (press "T") to measure things.

It is probably just not in a format you are used to or familiar with.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes Chris I see what you mean. I used the orbit tool and the move tool and was able to isolate the components and get rough measurements. 
I learned a lot by playing with those options, and now from the sketch up drawing I have a much better idea of the dimensions. Then I did from the plans I receive.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Finally got some time in Sketchup tonight--at least figured out how to navigate and measure. Don't know if i'll ever be able to draft or edit.

The oak panels for the top didn't work out. I do have a line on 2 other possibilities:
Poplar--2" rough, 16' lenghts, random widths at $1.25/bf. Harvested, milled and dried here in town--a real plus. Individual seller. Hard enough to use for the top???
Ash--Package of 147 bf, 6/4, 9' to 10' lengths. Definitely hard enough!! Nearby (25 miles) lumber dealer, first class operation. They list as #1 common, and they grade well so i'd expect it to be a good yeild. $204 ($1.39/bf) is more than i want to spend, but i need only about 1/3 of the lumber for the "important" parts, and my wife loves the grain of ash so having some extra around would be nice. If it's true 6/4 would only mill to about 1 1/4", but it's ash and i'll end up adding additional structure anyway. 

I'll call on both tomorrow. Anxious to be moving in a direction!!

earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

seems to me that poplar is harder than douglas fir.

if DF is strong enough for a top, the poplar should also be ... no?

the popular opinion is that you don't want it so hard that it could ding up the pieces you are working with on the bench.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Chris--i just sent an e-mail on the poplar. It would be great to find what i need in town instead of 25-75 miles away.

earl


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Poplar is a hardwood but Doug fir is a fairly solid but considered a softwood. I can get it at home depot for about same price as white pine. You will pay a lot more for poplar than Doug fir. I had just bought the Marple 10" 50 tooth combination bade and ripped my pieces to width Then cut the pieces to length with my chop saw. I wish my chop saw had that blade in it, not near as clean a cut. Now ready to mark drill and assemble legs hopefully can have legs done tomorrow. Maybe I can take some pictures and start build blog of Newfangle workbench .


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah Gary, normally more expensive, but at $1.25/board foot for 2" thick--once milled it would be at about $3.30 for a nominal 2 x 4 x 8'--not that far from stud grade here. I'm going over (about 2 miles from my office) late this afternoon for a look. Only thing Lowe's has on hand here (15 miles, nearest HD is more like 30) in DF is 4 x 4 x 8' at $9.94 each. Other than that, it looks like construction grade.
earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

good progress gary. you are moving faster than i can right now. i look forward to your build thread.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Well...poplar it is. I just bought a pair of 18' long 2" x 12" boards, along with 5 that are 5/4 x 13" or more, 9' long. $130 delivered tomorrow morning. Turns out i know the guy's brother and their dad, and knew his grandfather (it was his lumber). They are selling about 2,000 bf each of walnut, cherry and hickory to a dealer, but the dealer doesn't want all 4,000+ bf of the poplar. Local harvest estimated 20-25 years ago, and while rough--not too bad, and no cupping. I'll need to whip up a quick jig to straight line it--will probably cut them down to 9' and use a piece of 110" oak i edged last fall and just screw them together. Should have plenty of excess as i think i'm going to use construction lumber for the legs. Might be able to get a start this weekend!!

Thanks Chris and Gary!!

earl


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

greenacres2 said:


> Well...poplar it is. I just bought a pair of 18' long 2" x 12" boards, along with 5 that are 5/4 x 13" or more, 9' long. $130 delivered tomorrow morning. Turns out i know the guy's brother and their dad, and knew his grandfather (it was his lumber). They are selling about 2,000 bf each of walnut, cherry and hickory to a dealer, but the dealer doesn't want all 4,000+ bf of the poplar. Local harvest estimated 20-25 years ago, and while rough--not too bad, and no cupping. I'll need to whip up a quick jig to straight line it--will probably cut them down to 9' and use a piece of 110" oak i edged last fall and just screw them together. Should have plenty of excess as i think i'm going to use construction lumber for the legs. Might be able to get a start this weekend!!
> 
> Thanks Chris and Gary!!
> 
> earl


earl, i expect a build thread!


----------



## almost there (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for this video.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Its been cold last 2 days not much done did get all the holes drilled for the legs. Then I remembered I didn't countersink holes for the bolts did that now I am ready to assemble
I did a dry fit to make sure everything fit hopefully I'll assembly tomorrow.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> earl, i expect a build thread!


Thread--and workbench--started Sir!!


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes I just looked at it nice start. I am working off a plastic fold up table.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is nice project to go with the bench take a look.
French cleat storage system for hand tools - by Stevinmarin @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I did this one:
AW Extra - Hyper-Organize Your Shop - The Woodworker's Shop - American Woodworker


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes just like that . Looks like french cleat system for me. Thanks Chris!


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

you're welcome. i tried french cleats first, and the hanging things didn't hold so well. this hook and slat system works great.

of course, my space is STILL a disorganized mess, but that is not the system's fault.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Check this out another guy just finished building one of these benches and made an excellent video of his build here is the link. 
New Fangled Workbench Build - YouTube


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I just watched the video ... those are some big honking lag bolts!

With those, I bet they are pretty dang study. Now I'm leaning back towards building the legs as designed.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I trying to make room for the new bench spent yesterday getting cleaned up . Missing my right angle screw gun I use for pocket holing. I need it to make things easier to assemble . I want pocket holes to hold things in place so I can predrill holes foe assembly. No luck there. I have two sheds one I build thing, the other I store things. Now I have to clean out the other in hopes of finding my drill. I did go down and get the pipe cut and thread for the end vise and front vise. Didn't get the clamps yet. I already have the pipe for the planning support beam .


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

are you going with is 3/4" pipe (pipe OD being 1") or 1/2" pipe (pipe OD being 3/4")?

The HF pipe clamps for 3/4" pipe look pretty good (they are very much like the jorgenson Pony clamps); the HF ones for 1/2" pipe do not look nearly as good.

i went with the 1/2" pipe and the jorgenson clamps. IMO, that pipe is more than strong enough. it is easily as strong as, and probably actually much stronger than any F clamp you can buy.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I am going with 3/4 pipe and HF clamps. The guy who made the bench in the last video told me his clamps did not have holes in the jaws to mount the hardwood jaw but just drilled 1/8 hole and used # 6 screws. I am planning putting the shelf underneath the bench.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Will the big wide 2x8 going across limit the usefulness of a shelf?

I have been looking for the 3/4x12 (actually 11 1/4") mdf like what the main guy uses in his. But all the MDF I come across in that width has a bullnose on one edge.

What are you guys doing for that? The bullnose bugs me enough that I might use 1x12 pine boards instead.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I hadn't looked at that much the one place I did look it was only 5/8. I didn't know it came that thickness it wasn't bullnose. I didn't check width but did not look 12 ". Chip board comes in that thickness but looked like MDF.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Here is diagram and the magic numbers for drilling long pipes!!!
My new fangled workbench - by THOMRIDER @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Gary, do you have the clamps yet? They might need more clearance on the side than the clamps other people have used (unless they used the same clamps).


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea I have to go to 1 5/16. I am going to model on some short scraps .


----------

